
Ask HN: How do I expedite Apple App Store review? - jbverschoor
I&#x27;ve created an app for a client, which is going to be presented at a big event next week.<p>Unfortunately, when I requested an expedited review, we got rejected because of the high volume (iOS9).<p>Is there anyone who can help me out here?<p>Thanks a bunch.<p>PS: yes, I know we should have submitted way earlier, but there are quite some reasons why it didn&#x27;t go that way.
======
bobbrown
sorry to say, but if you are not someone that has alreay a reputation at
Apple, your chances are pretty low.

~~~
jbverschoor
I thought so. That's why I was reaching out :-)

There's a chance it'll be reviewed in time, but I'd rather be sure.

In return, I can do something like a code/architecture/usability review on
someones project.

